# HB 1407 Allow NR's to Hunt in More Counties for Early Goose



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

For Benson, Ramsey, and Towner counties.....

Introduced by
Representatives D. Johnson, Hofstad, Weisz
Senators Taylor, Oehlke
A BILL for an Act to amend and reenact section 20.1-03-07.1 of the North Dakota Century
Code, relating to hunting of Canada geese by nonresidents; and to provide an expiration date.
BE IT ENACTED BY THE LEGISLATIVE ASSEMBLY OF NORTH DAKOTA:
SECTION 1. AMENDMENT. Section 20.1-03-07.1 of the North Dakota Century Code is
amended and reenacted as follows:
20.1-03-07.1. Nonresident waterfowl hunting license required.
Except as provided in sections 20.1-02-05, 20.1-03-07.2, and 20.1-03-07.3, a nonresident
may not hunt waterfowl unless that individual first obtains a nonresident waterfowl hunting
license. However, a nonresident may hunt cranes after first obtaining a nonresident waterfowl
hunting license or a nonresident small game hunting license. Except as otherwise provided in
this section, the nonresident waterfowl hunting license entitles the nonresident to hunt waterfowl
for any period of fourteen consecutive days or any two periods of seven consecutive days each.
A license authorizing the fourteen-day hunting period allows hunting in a specified waterfowl
hunting zone. A license authorizing two 7-day hunting periods allows hunting in a specified zone
during each period. Upon payment of the fee for a statewide nonresident waterfowl hunting
license, a nonresident may hunt waterfowl in any zone. Forty dollars of the fee for a statewide
nonresident waterfowl license must be used for the private land open to sportsmen program.
The governor, in the governor's proclamation, shall specify various waterfowl hunting zones for
which nonresident waterfowl hunting licenses will be available, and may specify the number of
licenses which may be issued in each zone and the manner in which they are to be issued. A
nonresident is entitled to purchase only one nonresident waterfowl hunting license per year. The
fourteen-day and two 7-day hunting period restrictions do not apply to nonresidents hunting in
Richland and Sargent Counties or in Benson, Ramsey, or Towner Counties during the early
September Canada goose season.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> The
> fourteen-day and two 7-day hunting period restrictions do not apply to nonresidents hunting in
> Richland and Sargent Counties or in Benson, Ramsey, or Towner Counties during the early
> September Canada goose season.


 Not that I have any intentions on coming up there to hunt early season but what does a non-resident need to hunt the early season if we can only buy 1 permit for the season and it doesn't apply to hunting in those counties listed??

Alex


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I am not opposed to more counties being opened to allow more local birds to be harvested. Simply put they put a hurt on fields and do a lot of damage. But this bill is simply going to do nothing but increase the revenue for commercial operations and that is why in my opinion it was presented.

Look at the current counties with it, look at what has happened in them and it will be the same for these counties.

Needs to be changed that commercial operations cannot operate during this period or do not pass it!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Ronnie, Please define "commercial operations" Thank You


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Im guessing Guides he was refering to.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

G/O.... I will answer your question.

Commercialization of hunting.... Anything is sold that has to do with the sport of hunting. Examples...Clothing, Videos, guns, camo patterns, tree stands, boats, trailers, knives, services (outfitters, guides, cleaning services, food plot management, hotels, restaurants, etc), scents, decoys, calls, contests (big buck, coyote derby's, etc), clothing, website, etc.

All of these things are commercializing hunting. If you don't think every time you buy a decoy or some hunting product it is not a form of commercializing hunting you are sadly mistaken. Anyone profiting off of hunting is a part of commercialization.

Do you think Jeff Foiles would not have been doing what he is being accused of (all are innocent until proven guilty by court of law) if he was not making $ selling his calls, videos, guide services, etc. If he was not getting $ from benili, FA (i think he was still with them), or any other sponsor he had. He did some stupid and illegal things (allegedly) because he was making $$$ his sponsors were making $$$ off of hunting. All of it is commercialization of hunting.

I will probably be the first one to admit it.... But I am apart of commercializing of hunting. I buy everything mentioned above. I have used guides, i buy products, i buy food plot supplies or land management things, etc. I am helping commercializing hunting. If people *****ing and moaning about commercialization of hunting. They better not use decoys or any product out there to help harvest animal. They better not buy a new gun or new bow. They better not buy or use camo or scents or blinds. Otherwise you are being hypicritical. If you are against outfitter or guides just say that. Don't say commercialization. Because there are many forms of commercialization. Go ahead and blast away at me and rip me apart. But at least I know and look at this with open eyes and understand what "commercialization" really is.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> G/O.... I will answer your question.
> 
> Commercialization of hunting.... Anything is sold that has to do with the sport of hunting. Examples...Clothing, Videos, guns, camo patterns, tree stands, boats, trailers, knives, services (outfitters, guides, cleaning services, food plot management, hotels, restaurants, etc), scents, decoys, calls, contests (big buck, coyote derby's, etc), clothing, website, etc.
> 
> All of these things are commercializing hunting. If you don't think every time you buy a decoy or some hunting product it is not a form of commercializing hunting you are sadly mistaken. Anyone profiting off of hunting is a part of commercialization.


I don't think buying decoys or a knife has much effect on losing access to hunting ground, which is the real issue with "commercialization."


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Do you think that losing land has to all do with guides, leases, etc. Some of it has to do with poor hunter behavior, People fighting over to get to spots, land owners wanting to know who is on land, family relatives hunting, etc.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

What a bunch of bull****. Only time of year it was still actually fun to hunt will now suck balls too.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

How will this hurt that? You think every NR will come running to ND to hunt early goose? Do you think every NR can take off 2 weeks for hunting in the fall? WOW. Do you think ND will now be over run with NR.

If you think shooting limits or large number of animals is what it is to hunt....THEN COMMERCIALIZATION has gotten too you...you are commercialized. Hunting is about being outdoors, being with friends and family, being away from phones and computers, watching sunrises and sunsets, seen animals (all kinds not just what you are after), etc. Limits and bagging game is such a small portion of what should be the focus.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> Do you think that losing land has to all do with guides, leases, etc. Some of it has to do with poor hunter behavior, People fighting over to get to spots, land owners wanting to know who is on land, family relatives hunting, etc.


No, of course not. Leasing is not the only reason, but it's more of a reason than buying decoys or hunting clothes. I think that is pretty obvious.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Its hard enough now to find a field to hunt in during early season. This will only bring in more hunters for few spots. Guys will be setting up down wind of other groups and mabey multiple groups in the same fields.

dont let this bill pass!!!


----------

